# DS #DSi 0081: Pocket Monsters: Black (Japan)



## B-Blue (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6490^^
*DO NOT ASK FOR LINKS TO THE ROM!*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## powerruletheeart (Sep 17, 2010)

Yay


----------



## Fudge (Sep 17, 2010)

It's finally out. Not like I care though.


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 17, 2010)

The hunt is on! I hope I can find it before dinner.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 17, 2010)

oh great, noob flood coming, might go hide out at ds scene like others. lol anyway can bet this will have major AP.


----------



## LORD_NIGHTMARE (Sep 17, 2010)

ty bahamut


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Sep 17, 2010)

Prepare for the massive flood!


----------



## Victini (Sep 17, 2010)

I Cant Find The Rom


----------



## Lushay (Sep 17, 2010)

And so it begins.  it's fun to press F5 and watch the flood happen.


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 17, 2010)

I am disappoint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't find it anywhere. And my pc died, and I bet my parents won't let me use their pc tonight or tomorrow (cuz tomorrow is my sis's birthday party) so UUURRRGGGHHH I need to find it before dinner :@


----------



## marcus69 (Sep 17, 2010)

yesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## TFDELTA (Sep 17, 2010)

Sexy game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would go look, but I just got out of the shower, too busy drying my hair, Besides, they'll both have AP up the ass so why bother? Will wait for one confirmed to be easy to find and working on Cyclo, until then back to my hair.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 17, 2010)

Heeeeere comes the shitstorm.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 17, 2010)

Yay its out im searching.... pokenoobs......


----------



## Youkai (Sep 17, 2010)

now everyone is happy even thaught most ppl here do not even understand part of the story, do not understand the pokemon names, do not understand anything at all ..... 

I think i might try it out as well but only a short while cuz there is just no use playing a game like this in japanese.


----------



## Kiekoes (Sep 17, 2010)

Maybe add 'DO NOT ASK FOR ROM LINKS' just like with Professor Layton and Dragon Quest. Just a suggestion though.


----------



## azure0wind (Sep 17, 2010)

btw, its DSi exculisve?


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 17, 2010)

Sweet so I get up at 6AM, no ROM. 

I fall back asleep until 7AM, ROM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking now...


----------



## Nickoten (Sep 17, 2010)

TFDELTA said:
			
		

> Sexy game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely getting Reasonable Doubt version. Can't wait for the third, "Blueprint" version!


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 17, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> btw, its DSi exculisve?



Not DSi-exclusive, but it has got features specifically for the DSi, such as the video chat mode.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 17, 2010)

inb4totalshitstormofchildrencominghomefromelentaryschool


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> btw, its DSi exculisve?


No, it has DSi features, like using the webcam on the DSi


----------



## Charon (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL the covers were rigth a min ago, now they're switched. ?????

To clarify:
Black has a black background, black font and white monster on it
White has a white background, white font and black monster on it


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 17, 2010)

marjan1337 said:
			
		

> LOL the covers were rigth a min ago, now they're switched. ?????
> 
> To clarify:
> Black has a black background, black font and white monster on it
> White has a white background, white font and black monster on it




FUCK!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 17, 2010)

it's out but.. it's in a japan letter's also it's got ap plus none of the pokemon look cool imo so yeah... i'll pass on this.


----------



## Chopders (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't wait for translation now!


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 17, 2010)

I wonder how long its gonna take before someone ask for a link


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 17, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> I wonder how long its gonna take before someone ask for a link


Or how long it will be till someone posts a link and gets his ass banned.


----------



## LeX- (Sep 17, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> I wonder how long its gonna take before someone ask for a link



In a indirect way, you just did.
Will wait for the translation, JP suxx!


----------



## overlord00 (Sep 17, 2010)

JinTrigger; ill go one better:


Where is the download link for the already translated version of black and white? i need it RIGHT NOW.


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 17, 2010)

Chopders said:
			
		

> I can't wait for translation now!


it's very likely there won't be any decent translation before the EU/US release.
it's already confirmed for EU/US so the skilled translators probably won't even bother, and unlike HG/SS/P old text can't be re-used here.


----------



## coolness (Sep 17, 2010)

Some one found the game already?


----------



## Keesz12 (Sep 17, 2010)

who have the game already and how get the him


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 17, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> JinTrigger; ill go one better:
> 
> 
> Where is the download link for the already translated version of black and white? i need it RIGHT NOW.



HA! Nice...we already have someone asking if someone else found it.


----------



## nico445 (Sep 17, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> Some one found the game already?


yup getting it right now. jdownloader says 70,03 mb


----------



## Chopders (Sep 17, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, I was waiting for nfo, but it's getting too long, what's the file name, gbatemp didn't put it. Thanks.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 17, 2010)

I found it, but its downloading slow as shit.


----------



## coolness (Sep 17, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 17, 2010)

Great Game i recommend for those not playing pokemon you will loved it and i love it


----------



## Keesz12 (Sep 17, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where get you it please say it


----------



## nico445 (Sep 17, 2010)

Keesz12 said:
			
		

> nico445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jdownloader is a downloadmanager for all your links. makes stuff easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5213_Pocket_Monsters_White_JPN_NDS_DSi-BAHAMUT.rar


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 17, 2010)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> Chopders said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh what... Pokemon games are pretty much guaranteed to have an English release because of their popularity and that didn't stop KazoWAR and others from translating HeartGold/SoulSilver when it came out.


----------



## dansparrow (Sep 17, 2010)

Keesz12 said:
			
		

> -snip-


jdownloader is a file downloader who works with servers like megaupload or rapidshare, if you don't have links it's useless


----------



## Keesz12 (Sep 17, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> Keesz12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and work that game


----------



## Yuan (Sep 17, 2010)

Keesz12 said:
			
		

> nico445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



www.jdownloader.org


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 17, 2010)

Keesz12 said:
			
		

> nico445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BAM!!!


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 17, 2010)

UAAAAA!!!
I am SO surprised that that game is here! We still got this early!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2010)

Quick reminder to all, if someone asks for a ROM or what not, don't quote the post, or at least snip out the ROM request if you want to quote it. But really you shouldn't since it'll be trashed soon enough and posts should be related to the game and the release, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As always, *don't ask for warez, make useful posts, and don't spam*.


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 17, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> 5213_Pocket_Monsters_White_JPN_NDS_DSi-BAHAMUT.rar


Thanks for that


----------



## Umbra (Sep 17, 2010)

Finally now to try to find it.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 17, 2010)

file name is: Pocket_Monsters_Black_JPN_NDS_DSi-BAHAMUT

edit: whoops didn't know it had already been posted.


----------



## nico445 (Sep 17, 2010)

256 mb extracted. little brother is going to test it on the supercard ds one i
will report if it works


----------



## Chopders (Sep 17, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> 256 mb extracted. little brother is going to test it on the supercard ds one i
> will report if it works



Thanks, I don't know if Nintendo have create a new A-P.


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 17, 2010)

The one i found was 70mb, its not supposed to be that small compressed is it?


----------



## Rayder (Sep 17, 2010)

I have yet to figure out why these games are so fascinating to so many people.  I mean, this release is going to bring the net to it's knees over the next couple days, but I just couldn't care less about them myself. I'd rather watch 24 hours of nothing but commercials on TV than play Pokemon.  Still, I'm going to have to hunt them down simply because I know my friend's kids are gonna want to play them, even if it is in Japanese.   Looks like it will be Spring 2011 before the USA/Europe releases  come out.  It would suck to be a Pokefan that has to wait that long to play it in English.  I feel for you guys, even if I do think your tastes in games is.....well, never mind what I think......but let's just say I tried the very first DS Pokemon games when they came out and I just came away feeling, GAH!  

You guys have fun with your Pokemons, I know you love them.   Try not to be a nuisance about it, OK?


----------



## Langin (Sep 17, 2010)

downloading right now will report if will work on a ak2i or sc2


----------



## Klavier Gavin (Sep 17, 2010)

Complete file size is 262.144 MB
I tested it with my Acekard 2i and its the real thing.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 17, 2010)

i looked at the new sprites, this game does not interest me, they are reusing sprites and just changing them up a bit, there is no new creative pokemon anymore

the first 2 gens were the best then it went downhill from there


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 17, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> downloading right now will report if will work on a ak2i or sc2


Found White testing at the moment with AKAIO 1.7.1

Black screen after the intro where you input your name and stuff.


----------



## gigcees (Sep 17, 2010)

want rom link ?  sent me a pm and i send it ?


----------



## kevin1616 (Sep 17, 2010)

where is the link for downloading the game.


----------



## nico445 (Sep 17, 2010)

my little bro still didn't come to bitch about his pokemon not working. so the ap doesn't kick in directly or there's no ap but i doubt it


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 17, 2010)

well the supercard 2 did say it could null any AP....this is a prefect test of that


----------



## ECJanga (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't been keeping up with the DSi list. Only the regular DS one. Is this DSi only?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

ECJanga said:
			
		

> I haven't been keeping up with the DSi list. Only the regular DS one. Is this DSi only?


No, it uses DSi features like the Webcam


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 17, 2010)

those pokemon better dance during battle.

Last Window!!!

(I wonder if every pokemon fan is brainless.)


----------



## nico445 (Sep 17, 2010)

ECJanga said:
			
		

> I haven't been keeping up with the DSi list. Only the regular DS one. Is this DSi only?


nope boots fine on my phat


----------



## wiiluver135 (Sep 17, 2010)

ap or no?


----------



## Langin (Sep 17, 2010)

Works completely on scdstwo


----------



## keke_keke (Sep 17, 2010)

Just tried with no$zoomer. Gives you an error when you load it up. It's in Japanese but from what I can make out of it it's something to do with the save data and it asks you to take out the card and try again...I think. You should all know what I mean, a lot of games display this error when you have the wrong settings, I think it's to do with the save type.


----------



## Footix137 (Sep 17, 2010)

where is the download link ??


----------



## Orel (Sep 17, 2010)

What save type is this game? normal 512kb or more?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 17, 2010)

Footix137 said:
			
		

> -snip-


Wanna get banned? o.o


----------



## Omran12 (Sep 17, 2010)

works fine on ACEKARD2I WITH DS LITE YEAH


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 17, 2010)

i found white but i cant find black... smh what gives... I thought we were all about equality...? What? Is WHITE supposed to be better than black? lol


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 17, 2010)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> i found white but i cant find black... smh what gives... I thought we were all about equality...? What? Is WHITE supposed to be better than black? lol



Lmao...was waiting for the joke


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is it 70mb rar?


----------



## alexret (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## geenlung (Sep 17, 2010)

So from the posts, I take it that the games work on DS2 and AK2i, but only on phat and lite systems? For those of you with the black screen are you using DSi or Dsi XLs?


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 17, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are quite welcome.


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 17, 2010)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Footix137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexret (Sep 17, 2010)

is grateful for the contribution, where the download link?


----------



## saaye (Sep 17, 2010)

The games work on SC and AK but  your pokemon cannot gain exp points after battle. Wait for the fix.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 17, 2010)

alexret said:
			
		

> is grateful for the contribution, where the download link?


You have to find it for yourself, no offense.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 17, 2010)

alexret said:
			
		

> is grateful for the contribution, where the download link?



You remember when you signed up and had to agree that the site doesn't host roms and never, ever to ask for them on pain of death?  Yeah.

Although to be fair there's been far more posts saying "OMG noob flood" "Here comes the shitstorm" etc than there have been rom-requesting noobs.


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 17, 2010)

*Sigh* I think GBATemp should close registration when big releases come out...and I think its a little early to say it has no AP....what if they pull a gym badge stunt again or this time its how many pokemon you have or what not.


----------



## Omran12 (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn it-.- After 8Minute PLaying a LAG WTF IN ACEKARD 2I AND AGAIN WAITING FOR A PATCH -.-


----------



## Mesiskope (Sep 17, 2010)

I wonder if mods prepare for "Big" Releases.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2010)

Does DSTWo need a fix?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Does DSTWo need a fix?


No


----------



## hunter291 (Sep 17, 2010)

nfo says works on dstwo -.- so slow xD


----------



## mkoo (Sep 17, 2010)

Are there any other DSi only features other than video chat?


----------



## BurlyEd (Sep 17, 2010)

File name is:

5214_Pocket_Monsters_Black_JPN_NDS_DSi-BAHAMUT.rar


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

In before schools across the USA let out. Help us all.


----------



## gordillo (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesnt work on DSTT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cant get it to work on no$gba


----------



## Clookster (Sep 17, 2010)

Pocket_Monsters_Black_JPN_NDS_DSi-BAHAMUT.7z
サイズ: 69.976M
日付: 2010:09:17 22:06:48


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 17, 2010)

It Works - AWESOME!!!


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm packing up my bags, and I'm headed off to the Isshu region! I hear its pretty nice this time of year, although I also heard the bugs are bigger there... but its cool cause im just going to stay in the house anyway... lol


----------



## breaktemp (Sep 17, 2010)

hmm...so it begins  >_


----------



## gordillo (Sep 17, 2010)

what are you using?


----------



## ookamiyoh (Sep 17, 2010)

black has a less uglier cover pkmn


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

ookamiyoh said:
			
		

> black has a less uglier cover pkmn


I like the Black cover better than the White one too. I'm so glad I'm not into pokemon anymore


----------



## magicuser (Sep 17, 2010)

wow is it just me or is the rom 256mb BIG HG and SS were only 128....testing on r4...hope it works lol


----------



## Chopders (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesn't work on U2DS.
Gonna give a try on a Acei2 for more than 8 minutes


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

Chopders said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on U2DS.
> Gonna give a try on a Acei2 for more than 8 minutes


White screen with acekard 2i. Reported from another user.


----------



## Klavier Gavin (Sep 17, 2010)

== Yup..i encountered the Anti-Piracy in this..
-waits patiently for the fix while playing SoulSilver-


----------



## magicuser (Sep 17, 2010)

doesnt work on my r4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looks like iam wiating for an ap fix lol it doesnt even go to title screen just white screen


----------



## sparky28000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok, on iTouch 2 it crashes after a number of events (same as hearth gold and sould silver did).


----------



## nico445 (Sep 17, 2010)

hmm.. the exp problem is on my little bro's supercard 1, after transferring the save to my dstwo it still doesn't gain any exp
will try a new game and report back


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

magicuser said:
			
		

> doesnt work on my r4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is YWG will release an update to the wood firmware before the ap fix is released.


----------



## wiiluver135 (Sep 17, 2010)

Edit @ 16;04; You don't actually level up at the start of the game. Starter remains at Level 5 til the end of the tutorial bit 16:06; We can confirm that Rotom's types are no longer always Electric/Ghost. The second type changes to match the type of its special move 

confirmed from Serebii


----------



## ninovalenti (Sep 17, 2010)

workin on m3i

also getting exp


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I got the game but won't be playing until I get to my dad's house....i don't have my SD adapter or none of my devices that i can put my micro in to connect to my laptop.....oh well.


----------



## magicuser (Sep 17, 2010)

just tried no$gba but i get some sort of error i can read it lol so dont knwo what it is....here pic:


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 17, 2010)

enjoy waiting for the fix. Im going to order from Play-Asia

I dont have any sources to test but I will just google my way.

Keep sending those reports so I will not post any stupid replies


----------



## Chopders (Sep 17, 2010)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> Chopders said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a black screen after the adventure is supossed to start lol

So let's try it on a G6 haha!


----------



## luke_c (Sep 17, 2010)

Updated release with filename, ROM size and Game Icon.


----------



## Redostrike (Sep 17, 2010)

Ez-flash Vi works => But with Exp points anti piracy


----------



## kenio8185 (Sep 17, 2010)

Acekard 2i here.  It works, but with EXP AP.


----------



## magicuser (Sep 17, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Updated release with filename, ROM size and Game Icon.



what does that mean lol please clarify confuson starting to set in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i got an diffrent error with no$gba this time i tried with a nds_bios with no $gba Here is pic: seems like it work more with out the bios it didnt even load this time....


----------



## BBR (Sep 17, 2010)

DSTT Report:
errcode = 4


----------



## oxenh (Sep 17, 2010)

I tested this game in my supercard dsone (the first one model)
working so far with the EXP AP


----------



## Ryufushichou (Sep 17, 2010)

Working on M3DS Real

Off Topic: My friend asked me how i got it onto my M3 and we got into talking and i showed him my Micro SD reader and he said 'My dads got one of those but it handles a full STD" XD


----------



## supervenice (Sep 17, 2010)

white screen on R4 SDHC and wont work on ysmenu---will wait for patch!!


----------



## keke_keke (Sep 17, 2010)

So I guess we're just waiting on an AR code and/or patch to fix the EXP issue. It works fine on Desmume w/0 EXP. Nogba has that error screenshotted above.


----------



## Redostrike (Sep 17, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Working on M3DS Real
> 
> Off Topic: My friend asked me how i got it onto my M3 and we got into talking and i showed him my Micro SD reader and he said 'My dads got one of those but it handles a full STD" XD



Does it work with exp ap or does it work and do your pokémanz get exp points?


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 17, 2010)

Just woke up, and its here! Yay.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Sep 17, 2010)

5th generation suck !


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 17, 2010)

I tested White it works with Acekard2i with AKAIO only with exp problems.


----------



## Nebz (Sep 17, 2010)

Yosh93 said:
			
		

> 5th generation suck !


Great input *wink*

Confirmed not working on R4 clone and YSMenu
inb4lol r4

I usually have no problems as long as there's a patch so let's hope for one soon


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

Yosh93 said:
			
		

> 5th generation suck !


Don't say it til' you play it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2010)

PROUD OWNER OF A DSTWO TODAY


----------



## windwakr (Sep 17, 2010)

magicuser said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Game won't work with No$, use DeSmuME.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 17, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> PROUD OWNER OF A DSTWO TODAY


lucky bastard


----------



## RoMee (Sep 17, 2010)

yay!! works on dstwo!

but since I don't play pokemon I'll be deleting it now.
just wanted to see if it works so I can help answer a few question


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> PROUD OWNER OF A DSTWO TODAY


Congrats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ONTOPIQUE: 259 User(s) are reading this topic (197 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


----------



## coolness (Sep 17, 2010)

do black works on M3 DS Real?


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> do black works on M3 DS Real?


Download the rom and try it out?


----------



## coolness (Sep 17, 2010)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just asking maybe someone else have trying it


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 17, 2010)

No AP fix yet right? My pokemanz aren't getting EXP


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 17, 2010)

good number of ppl looking at this thread... which one would ppl get more this or the other one? my mind tells me this one cuz it has more ppl but is there a difference?


----------



## RoMee (Sep 17, 2010)

maybe someone should make a compatibility list.
it might cut down all the, "does it work on ??" questions


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> maybe someone should make a compatibility list.
> it might cut down all the, "does it work on ??" questions


There is already a thread about compatibility. Though the creator didn't add a list of working and non-working carts stating what happens. Like black screen, no exp, etc.

Offtopic: I


----------



## RoMee (Sep 17, 2010)

well linking to that thread wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t255029-pokemon-bw-anti...p;#entry3129547
^ Anti Piracy Thread.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 17, 2010)

somerandomguyO_O said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/t255029-pokemon-bw-anti...p;#entry3129547
> ^ Anti Piracy Thread.




yay!! good job..I don't play pokemon so I didn't even know that thread exist


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Sep 17, 2010)

Get a white screen on R4I. Hopefully we'll get a fix soon.


----------



## Orangejb5 (Sep 17, 2010)

am i the only one thats excited for the american release? LMFAOO ):
I want the real game itself. xD


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

works on AKAIO?


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> works on AKAIO?


Not yet. Wait for a fix.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> works on AKAIO?



Nope, same copy protection problems as all the other carts bar the SCDS2.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 17, 2010)

It's so lucky that I happened to get a Supercard DSTwo before hand.
I fucking love AKAIO and Wood R4, but they can't play the game right now...


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Orangejb5 said:
			
		

> am i the only one thats excited for the american release? LMFAOO ):
> I want the real game itself. xD


You are never the only one.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

ah oh well...pokemon is a rehashed used up old cash cow...

why don't they make it where the pokemon actually hit each-other?...instead of just 2 sprites remotely hitting each-other..other pokemon like games for DS have done this....maybe we will get that effect on the 3DS 

either way..

ONTOPIQUE - I emailed AKAIO about the issue


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ah oh well...pokemon is a rehashed used up old cash cow...
> 
> why don't they make it where the pokemon actually hit each-other?...instead of just 2 sprites remotely hitting each-other..other pokemon like games for DS have done this....maybe we will get that effect on the 3DS
> 
> ...


Why did you email them?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have a crap load of stuff they have to do already.


----------



## Endrit49 (Sep 17, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ah oh well...pokemon is a rehashed used up old cash cow...
> 
> why don't they make it where the pokemon actually hit each-other?...instead of just 2 sprites remotely hitting each-other..other pokemon like games for DS have done this....maybe we will get that effect on the 3DS
> 
> ...









 jesus fucking christ


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Sep 17, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ah oh well...pokemon is a rehashed used up old cash cow...
> 
> why don't they make it where the pokemon actually hit each-other?...instead of just 2 sprites remotely hitting each-other..other pokemon like games for DS have done this....maybe we will get that effect on the 3DS
> 
> ...



yea why would youh email them if they already have lots of work right now

EDit--- i got the roms and i dnk if someone messed with them but they work on my Acekard 2i the latest firmware


----------



## HBK (Sep 17, 2010)

They work, but they have AP, it's just that. Very annoying AP.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2010)

Endrit49 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am laughing my ass off


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Sep 17, 2010)

They doesn't work on each card, HBK. Cheats off doesn't work on R4I either.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

if this EXP thing doesn't work..what about cheat codes?


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 17, 2010)

u can play the new pokemon games with this emu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U3UE7ZGB


----------



## FlameTakuya (Sep 17, 2010)

It's not that they don't work, it's that they have AP. You gain no EXP and/or freeze when catching a Pokemon or entering the Pokemon Center in the 2nd town.

Also, people have reported that you're supposed to gain EXP wherever, so Serebii is wrong about it having no exp during tutorial. Yeap.


----------



## HBK (Sep 17, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> u can play the new pokemon games with this emu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't gain EXP.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Sep 17, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> They work, but they have AP, it's just that. Very annoying AP.



well i dnk but nutin has happen to me, i been playing for quite a while now, no freezing or wat ever, wat  happens to you HBK?


----------



## HBK (Sep 17, 2010)

cyb3ritachi said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm using AKAIO 1.7.1, and it has the same problems everyone reported. Plays very well, but no EXP and freezes sometimes.

Did anyone test on official Acekard firmware to see if it works?


----------



## fishykipper (Sep 17, 2010)

of course you're spoze to gain xp, who ever said that was talking rubbish!!!
it just nintendos attempt at AP...]

as i said a few pages back, supercard dstwo owners, update to the latest and it runs perfectly, im a few hours in, no problems at all!!


----------



## azureookami (Sep 17, 2010)

tested on wood R4 1.12 = white screen of death.
harms? no
run? no

need fix/ AR/ new firmware from wood.


----------



## Spikeynator (Sep 17, 2010)

always a great time when new pokmon game comes out so many noobs n whiners come out of hiding to trash nintendo about putting an AP on it and even asking why... it cause they want u to buy the game not pirate it ! get a grip xD


----------



## HBK (Sep 17, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> of course you're spoze to gain xp, who ever said that was talking rubbish!!!
> it just nintendos attempt at AP...]
> 
> as i said a few pages back, supercard dstwo owners, update to the latest and it runs perfectly, im a few hours in, no problems at all!!



Well, when people start believing Serebii, it's like taking Justin Bieber and considering him a god of music. Serebii's a douche and you (should) know it.


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 17, 2010)

Orangejb5 said:
			
		

> am i the only one thats excited for the american release? LMFAOO ):
> I want the real game itself. xD


Wait. Wut? Does that mean that this is a fake? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I call shenanigans!


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Sep 17, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL to the above ^^ nice one HBK


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




XD LOL OMG


On TOpic - I heard that Wood already has a fix...is this true eh?


----------



## HBK (Sep 17, 2010)

Nope, Wood has a fix to make it RUN, not make it 100% playable.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, it still has the same EXP problem


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Sep 17, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea srry for the off track but yea i heard Wood has a fix also i dnk if its true cuz i dnt use WOOD firmware so if ya care to check go on


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

cyb3ritachi said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please use proper English on these forums, thank you.
And no it does not have a fix, it still has the problem with not allowing you to gain EXP


----------



## RoMee (Sep 17, 2010)

the noob flood isn't that bad..I don't know why so many of you was complaining..
or is the worst gonna come when the kids get off school?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> the noob flood isn't that bad..I don't know why so many of you was complaining..
> or is the worst gonna come when the kids get off school?


Just that, it hasn't even started yet until they get out of school


----------



## Orangejb5 (Sep 17, 2010)

i tried it for a bit.
its okay.
though i cant understand japanese.. :/


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> cyb3ritachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh ok never mind and sorry but my enghlish its bad since engllish its not my first language


----------



## RoMee (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I forgot, it's friday..that means a whole weekend of this
but I guess it's time to earn my badges..I want one of them shiney one


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh....god...

*waits for 2:30 to arrive then hides at DS-SCENE until the stampede of immature stupidity is over"


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Sep 17, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea i know wat u mean, just one more hour and 9 minutes to go until the kids come out of school -_-


----------



## keke_keke (Sep 17, 2010)

I have this AR code on my emulator that I got from a blog, not sure if it's actually solving anything though. Anyone getting freezes can try it: 020DD9E4 E1A00000. This does NOT fix the 0 EXP issue.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 17, 2010)

Keesz12 said:
			
		

> who have the game already and how get the him


Pokemon makes people stupid. See example above.

On topic though, I went through all 13 pages (of Black, not white though) and don't remember seeing anyone comment on working or not on the Cyclo? I'll test it out when I can...

EDIT: Just saw thread that said confirmed not working (as in no exp. gain and random freezes after like 30 mins.) Sad times.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 17, 2010)

someone tested it and said it works on cycloDS but I'm can't confirm it


----------



## Chaotik (Sep 17, 2010)

*I CAN'T WAIT FOR ALL THE HALF-ASSED TRANSLATIONS!*

Also:


----------



## impizkit (Sep 17, 2010)

Chaotik said:
			
		

> *I CAN'T WAIT FOR ALL THE HALF-ASSED TRANSLATIONS!*
> 
> Also:


I love the Eminem 50 Cent covers. Seems a bit racist to me, but funny none the less.


----------



## samjef11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I got my Smugleaf to level 14 and battling the first gym with the thread leaders in it i don't know what it called because it is in jap.


----------



## HBK (Sep 17, 2010)

Someone should seriously do a Kanye West (for black)/Taylor Swift (for white) cover art. At least that's what I was reminded of when I first saw those mods.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 17, 2010)

00004460: 63 2E 4F 8B 4D → 04 00 81 B4 FC
00004A10: 1E FF 2F E1 → 89 FA DD EA

here is the hex edit


----------



## keke_keke (Sep 17, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> 00004460: 63 2E 4F 8B 4D ? 04 00 81 B4 FC
> 00004A10: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 89 FA DD EA
> 
> here is the hex edit




For the freezing or the EXP? Thank you either way!


----------



## impizkit (Sep 17, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> 00004460: 63 2E 4F 8B 4D ? 04 00 81 B4 FC
> 00004A10: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 89 FA DD EA
> 
> here is the hex edit


For what?


----------



## samjef11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Play asia said the usa pokemon B&W are coming out in march 2011  http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-9g-49-en-70-3vy6.html


----------



## Klavier Gavin (Sep 17, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> 00004460: 63 2E 4F 8B 4D ? 04 00 81 B4 FC
> 00004A10: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 89 FA DD EA
> 
> here is the hex edit



I..might try doing this. :\..I dont know, i feel kind of desperate now


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Sep 17, 2010)

Any word for a R4I fix?


----------



## impizkit (Sep 17, 2010)

Rhcpmikey said:
			
		

> Any word for a R4I fix?


Right, a fix this quick. Think again.


----------



## Techs (Sep 17, 2010)

how do i actually add these codes in on DeSmeMU?


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Sep 17, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Rhcpmikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how complicate those fixes are, but i heard earlier that it was just a matter of editting a certain formula in the scripting of the game. But guess i'll be wrong, excuse me.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 17, 2010)

people are going crazy!!!

It was released less than 12 hours ago... lets relax and wait a little...


----------



## samjef11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Moderators do something with the servers get extra one going because it so slow or better hire goggle servers.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 17, 2010)

samjef11 said:
			
		

> Moderators do something with the servers get extra one going because it so slow or better hire goggle servers.


No you. They can't just buy another server JUST for the pokenoob flood. >_>


----------



## Crahlo (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have an HEX edit for White?


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Sep 17, 2010)

Serebii is saying the no EXP thing is part of the tutorial, I don't know...I might just believe them on that. The HGSS esque freezing clearly isn't part of the retail card experience, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Expected AP for Nintendo's biggest NDS release in a while, but it's probably only a matter of time before someone or one of the firmware teams figures something out.


----------



## kenio8185 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tried it, either I'm saving it wrong after I edit the hex, or it's just not working.


----------



## samjef11 (Sep 17, 2010)

IN the end they will give supercards dstwo handouts lol.


----------



## keke_keke (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't get the hex edit working. I found the two lines just fine, and replaced them with the values given. Now the ROM won't work. :/


----------



## kenio8185 (Sep 17, 2010)

keke_keke said:
			
		

> I can't get the hex edit working. I found the two lines just fine, and replaced them with the values given. Now the ROM won't work. :/


This was the result for me, the rom wouldn't even load.  However, I was using an emulator to test it, now I'll be using my Acekard 2i to test it, hopefully it won't brick it.

*edit*  tried it on Acekard 2i and only got a white screen, won't go past that.  So that hex editing doesn't work, for me at least.


----------



## Inunah (Sep 17, 2010)

Blargh, this is no use to me if I can't understand the any text. Hell, it's not any use to me unless I can understand all the text.


Fail, everyone go back to your caves.


----------



## Comedor (Sep 17, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Blargh, this is no use to me if I can't understand the any text. Hell, it's not any use to me unless I can understand all the text.
> 
> Fail, everyone go back to your japanese class room.


Fixed.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Sep 17, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Blargh, this is no use to me if I can't understand the any text. Hell, it's not any use to me unless I can understand all the text.
> 
> 
> Fail, everyone go back to your caves.



LOL to the above post ^^ i think under rocks will be a bit better lolz IMO


----------



## Cbajd5 (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 18, 2010)

Is time to Pokemon action!


----------



## Shenglong200x (Sep 18, 2010)

OK, I can confirm...

POKeMON Black needs more work...
I doubted this would be a black and white case of 'Oh great, a hex fix'... Some value's still ticking off the emulators and cards on this ROM.


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Sep 18, 2010)

tried pokemon black on acekard 2i with dsi on 1.4.1 and akaio 1.7 did not go past loading until I let go of the a button


----------



## zeromac (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow.. It was lagging so hard before cos of the flood that i couldnt get on gbatemp, it litterly crashed..


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I found a patch on youtube which redirects you to a website then megaupload and I downloaded black and it works fine on the Ez Flash V Plus =D not on the DSTTi.


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah You Can Also My Video On The Fix Here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0q99jYqR8A


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2010)

Wait. Is this for dsi only?


----------



## Krestent (Sep 18, 2010)

da_head said:
			
		

> Wait. Is this for dsi only?


Does the boxart state that?  No.  It's DSi enhanced.


----------



## therealssjlink (Sep 18, 2010)

AcekardFan said:
			
		

> Yeah You Can Also My Video On The Fix Here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0q99jYqR8A



I'm going to try this out right now (downloads finished).

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yep, it works. Now to try it on my M3iZero.


----------



## da_head (Sep 18, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im aware of what the box art says, but often times it may not be the official one posted. Thats y i asked, so no need to get testy. :3


----------



## rejitrinidad (Sep 18, 2010)

I tried it on AKAIO and it worked just fine.
Using AceKard 2 v2.1


----------



## DarkFocus (Sep 18, 2010)

ya it works fine on my acekard too


----------



## Sir VG (Sep 18, 2010)

So far it's working for me on my M3 DS Real unpatched.  We'll see how far I get.


----------



## outgum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sir VG said:
			
		

> So far it's working for me on my M3 DS Real unpatched.  We'll see how far I get.




How far are you in?
Cause i had to patch it on my M3, cause it froze when i caught a pokemon and i didnt get exp,  but the patch fixed that


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 18, 2010)

No wonder why the website was down, now we know why


----------



## ericling (Sep 18, 2010)

HEX edit patched rom works fine(gaining exp) on my Acekard 2.1 AKAIO 1.7.1 with latest loaders so far without any freeze.


----------



## Sir VG (Sep 18, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Sir VG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've caught 2 pokemon, and got though the first fight with N.  It does seem to white screen if I leave the Wi-Fi Settings or Help screens.  I have no problems catching, battling, or saving and then later restarting a save so far.  I'm getting money, but no exp from what I'm gathering (I've got 44 to the next level, but battling and fainting wild pokemon is getting me nothing it seems.  I do get money though from trainer battles, from what I'm seeing).

I'm using the M3 DS Real with the latest Sakura firmware.

(I had tried a stated "patched" file that I found, but it actually black screened before I could even get to the game itself.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2010)

Sir VG said:
			
		

> I've caught 2 pokemon, and got though the first fight with N.  It does seem to white screen if I leave the Wi-Fi Settings or Help screens.  I have no problems catching, battling, or saving and then later restarting a save so far.  I'm getting money, but no exp from what I'm gathering (I've got 44 to the next level, but battling and fainting wild pokemon is getting me nothing it seems.  I do get money though from trainer battles, from what I'm seeing).
> 
> I'm using the M3 DS Real with the latest Sakura firmware.
> 
> (I had tried a stated "patched" file that I found, but it actually black screened before I could even get to the game itself.)



SirVG, long time no see!  The freezing problem isn't consistent among all cards, it's only the no XP problem that seems to be across the board.  The no XP problem is definitely copy protection.


----------



## Sir VG (Sep 18, 2010)

Heh.  Sounds like more of a challenge - beat the game without levelling up any Pokemon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Need higher levels?  Catch stronger mons.

I like that they change the music when your Pokemon's health is critical - nice touch.

Also, where is the Wi-Fi Events/Mystery Gift download?  It's not on the main menu like it was in HeartGold/SoulSilver.


----------



## idlehands (Sep 18, 2010)

If anyone is using the same source as I am, they should be having quite a laugh at both covers.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 18, 2010)

Good that it's out though I don't really care much. Are there features that are worth paying for in the game? If there is, I'll the rom, try it out and buy the game once it is available



YWG WE NEED YOUR WOOD R4 1.13 NAO!


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 18, 2010)

what is the file size of the save file again? 2MB? 512KB?


----------



## omatic (Sep 18, 2010)

So anti-flashcart measures aside, does anyone have opinions on the game so far? Is it time to get my Pokedex and trainer's cap out of the basement?


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 18, 2010)

omatic said:
			
		

> So anti-flashcart measures aside, does anyone have opinions on the game so far? Is it time to get my Pokedex and trainer's cap out of the basement?


im liking it. though it feels like the same 3 pokemon are really the only wild ones (the dog, the beaver and the cat, i dont have specific names) are the only ones (until i got to that adorable pink psychic pokemon about 1hr into the game).


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 18, 2010)

Is the size of the rom correct??? 256MB, if so, that's some brilliant compression anyway I figured it would be this size or 128mb.


----------



## reilina (Sep 18, 2010)

i didnt know that both games would be release today. i thought the game would be available at the end of this year.
i guess its time for pokesav black and white ver.

and i look forward to the platinum version of the 5th gen (whatever name they can think of it).

by the way tested on scds2 works fine.


----------



## Sir VG (Sep 18, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Is the size of the rom correct??? 256MB, if so, that's some brilliant compression anyway I figured it would be this size or 128mb.



Well, remember that NDS ROM sizes are really in Megabits (Mb) rather then MegaBytes (MB).  So the game is 2048Mb (or 2Gb), which is the largest NDS ROM size possible, I believe.  And since there's a mixture of sprites and vectors, it won't be as large as other games which are pure sprites (since vector's have excellent compression).


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Black exp fixed rom test on original R4 firmware: Wood R4 1.12. Updating this post every couple of minutes,Stay tuned.*

started it on Wood R4 1.12 and so far it works, saving works, will tell whether it freezes and what not. Just beat the first battle in my house and it is still works. Beat the second battle and still no freeze, my pokemon leveled aswell. Gone outside of my house, no freeze as of yet. Saved and restarted DS continues from my save so the save file is working. Now watching a tutorial of the professor or whovever catching a wild pokemon, no freezes yet. My first encounter of a wild pokemon, killed it and no freezes.
Encounterd another wild pokemon, caught this one and no freezes yet.
Going into Wifi settings and then exiting it works without freezes.
Not going to report on wild pokemon battles because it seems they work.
I just answered, what I believe to be, a 4 way phone call and still no freezing.
Able to use sleep mode on the ds without a single freeze.
Gone to the pokemon centre and healed, still no freeze


----------



## Janus151 (Sep 18, 2010)

hey guys!

I was just wondering, does this play on the M3 DS Simply?
I haven't used it since HeartGold (where it froze every 20 minutes), so would Black/White be able to play on it?

I'm getting white screen and it's not loading...

thanks!


----------



## BloodyFlame (Sep 18, 2010)

Janus151 said:
			
		

> hey guys!
> 
> I was just wondering, does this play on the M3 DS Simply?
> I haven't used it since HeartGold (where it froze every 20 minutes), so would Black/White be able to play on it?
> ...



Well, the AP is either stronger or equal to HeartGold. HG/SS =< B/W
If you're getting a white screen, then it obviously doesn't work.


----------



## Janus151 (Sep 18, 2010)

yah, for sure!

but what I'm wondering is would a patch potentially make it work? because I know the M3 DS Simply has been discontinued, they haven't released a firmware forit for over a year now.

thanks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2010)

Janus151 said:
			
		

> yah, for sure!
> 
> but what I'm wondering is would a patch potentially make it work? because I know the M3 DS Simply has been discontinued, they haven't released a firmware forit for over a year now.
> 
> thanks.



You'll have to wait for an updated version of WoodR4.  Or use the AP patch found in the ROM hacking section along with the current version of WoodR4.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 18, 2010)

TD, is there a set amount of events it freezes on or something because if you look at my post it shows my gameplay and I have not experienced any freezes on Wood R4 1.12.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> TD, is there a set amount of events it freezes on or something because if you look at my post it shows my gameplay and I have not experienced any freezes on Wood R4 1.12.



I couldn't tell you to be honest!  I've just added a part to my post above, I was in such a rush earlier I forgot to post that info.  As far as I'm aware the AP patch fixes the freezing problem as well, so if you've patched yours that would explain why it doesn't freeze.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I suppose, well that's good but I still want a localized english translation lol.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 18, 2010)

Anybody ever read the NFO and wonders what this line means?




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *The TWL and LTD sections are dumped correctly. You'll be able to play the DSi mode in near future.*



Is this some hinting for a Flashcard that can handle DSi mode in the near future?


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 18, 2010)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> i found white but i cant find black... smh what gives... I thought we were all about equality...? What? Is WHITE supposed to be better than black? lol


Racist!, well for the pokemon.. Downloading it right now....


----------



## aarong96 (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anybody know of anyone working on an english patch or have an idea of when one will be released??








Please answer!!!


----------



## Mercenery (Sep 18, 2010)

Yay finally!!!
Please give me the roms i cant breath aaaaahhhh!
lol im just kidding, does they work on emulators?
i would download them but my inet is so slow right now


----------



## Spongeroberto (Sep 18, 2010)

aarong96 said:
			
		

> DOES ANYBODY KNOW OF ANYONE WORKING ON AN ENGLISH PATCH OR HAVE AN IDEA OF WHEN ONE WILL BE RELEASED??
> PLEASE ANSWER!!!



Really now? It just got out, AP is still around.

_Maybe_ in a month people will _start_ a translation for the names and techniques.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 18, 2010)

aarong96 said:
			
		

> DOES ANYBODY KNOW OF ANYONE WORKING ON AN ENGLISH PATCH OR HAVE AN IDEA OF WHEN ONE WILL BE RELEASED??
> PLEASE ANSWER!!!



O shi---- calm down. There is no progressive translation goin' on, if you look a couple of pages back, there is a thread about the translation.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 18, 2010)

damn flood... lol

game is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not too happy about the trainers having the same pokemon over and over


----------



## Janus151 (Sep 18, 2010)

ok thanks TrolleyDave! I'll look into it!


----------



## Spikeynator (Sep 18, 2010)

this game reminds me of blue n red... a simpel beginner n nothing but the same pokemons in the beginning in wild n trainers...


----------



## SONiX_GERMANY (Sep 18, 2010)

confirmed working on my sons R4 WOOD 1.12


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 18, 2010)

So THIS is why the temp is so slow. (took me a while to figure it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## .Darky (Sep 18, 2010)

In after shitstorm.

I won't download this until the US release...or until Pokemon Gray gets announced...and released in the US. >_>


----------



## SaddQ (Sep 18, 2010)

Works perfectly on my SC DS2. Too bad I can't read Japanese. I can't even read the Pokemon names... jeez.


----------



## Mercenery (Sep 18, 2010)

OK it works perfectly on DeSmuME but i need to patch my game to fix the exp
What a weird protection.....


----------



## Krestent (Sep 18, 2010)

SaddQ said:
			
		

> Works perfectly on my SC DS2. Too bad I can't read Japanese. I can't even read the Pokemon names... jeez.


Worse, we can't even read the movesets.


----------



## Janus151 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey gifi4, how did you manage to get the game running? I installed Wood R4 1.12 on my M3 DS Simply and the game is still giving me a black screen.

I have tried with and without the patch and both are giving me the same results.

any suggestions?

btw, is this the patch you applied to the game?
http://filetrip.net/f12985-Pokemon-Black-White-FIX-1-5.html

thanks!


----------



## basher11 (Sep 18, 2010)

disable soft reset.


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Sep 18, 2010)

Is there a way to get the C Gear working while playing on an R4 Wood? I can avoid having it turned on automatically, but if I turn it on at all the game freezes.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 18, 2010)

not right now, or can't


----------



## Perfect_Chaos (Sep 18, 2010)

Is there any reason no one is working on a fix for No$Gba?


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Sep 18, 2010)

Perfect_Chaos said:
			
		

> Is there any reason no one is working on a fix for No$Gba?


Probably cause it's working fine with DeSmuME


----------



## Perfect_Chaos (Sep 18, 2010)

Maverick-jin8 said:
			
		

> Perfect_Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So people are going to be lazy and not find a fix? DeSmuME runs slow for me, while No$Gba runs perfectly.


----------



## Janus151 (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks basher11! disabled soft reset and it's working prefectly!


----------



## hvsep (Sep 18, 2010)

Perfect_Chaos said:
			
		

> Maverick-jin8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. You're going to have to wait until somebody feels like finding a fix, or you can do it yourself.


----------



## Mercenery (Sep 18, 2010)

Perfect_Chaos said:
			
		

> Maverick-jin8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you need to buy a better pc!
i have an average pc and the game runs at 60 fps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (DeSmuME)


----------



## tajio (Sep 18, 2010)

AGH! I got to fight this! I have to control my patience and wait for the localization!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The story seems interesting in this one even though some of the new pokemon look stupid.


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Sep 18, 2010)

I can also confirm that the game is working on R4 wood v 1.12 soft reset and cheats off. Works perfect.

I'm already stuck in the game tough. I just got my first badge and i cut the tree and defeated the grunts, but what to do now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## moerik (Sep 18, 2010)

Maverick-jin8 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to get the C Gear working while playing on an R4 Wood? I can avoid having it turned on automatically, but if I turn it on at all the game freezes.


You need IR (infrared sensor) for it to work, since all flash carts don't have it, it crashes.
AND NO THERE IS NO FIX, for it!!!


----------



## basher11 (Sep 18, 2010)

Rhcpmikey said:
			
		

> I can also confirm that the game is working on R4 wood v 1.12 soft reset and cheats off. Works perfect.
> 
> I'm already stuck in the game tough. I just got my first badge and i cut the tree and defeated the grunts, but what to do now
> 
> ...


just soft reset disabled is needed.


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah well, i got both off and it works. I read somewhere else that it is required to disable both the options, but it doesn't really matter. 

Anyone knows how i can get past the area where i'm stuck in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## ralph9994 (Sep 18, 2010)

with the exp patch applyed 100% working on AKAIO 7.iforget. on acekard 2i of course

Freaking Awesome!!


----------



## gameandmatch (Sep 18, 2010)

so first they going to say they cant find it, next they going to ask for an ap/piracy fix, and then they going to ask for ppl to make an english patch..... freaking noobs, how about you wait for the english version come for the english patch.


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 18, 2010)

moerik said:
			
		

> Maverick-jin8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOT true. can use Wireless and Wi-Fi as well. It is another AP measure, it can be patched... people are working on that.


----------



## soulfire (Sep 18, 2010)

yep it is working with patch on my acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1.7


----------



## Daddy24 (Sep 18, 2010)

Just a question : it is labeled as Dsi #80.Does this means it's Dsi Only ; or some features are disabled on normal DS ?.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2010)

Daddy24 said:
			
		

> Just a question : it is labeled as Dsi #80.Does this means it's Dsi Only ; or some features are disabled on normal DS ?.


It's labeled like that because it has DSi-enhanced features.
It still works on a regular DS/Lite.


----------



## Daddy24 (Sep 18, 2010)

Alright,now I have to wait.Thanks.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 18, 2010)

A matter of time before an english patch for menu/items/moves/pokemon names comes out and the flood here begins once more.


----------



## Cutthroat (Sep 19, 2010)

Confirmed working on M3 Simply / R4DS, Wood R4 1.12 firmware with soft reset disabled.


----------



## moerik (Sep 19, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> moerik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you, for correcting my theory.


----------



## zlac (Sep 19, 2010)

I was looking at release page and saw unknown game called pocket monsters with 20 pages.
I thought: WTF is that, must be a good game if it has 20 pages already...
I only now realized it's actually Pokemon game.
I LOL-ed (I really did) and I had to type this.

If I'm trolling, I apologize in advance because it's not my intention, but... what's so special about Pokemon?
I really tried to like them but I just couldn't. I tried it on Platinum and I didn't like it because whole game is pure grinding and I hate grinding; is this one different?
Should I use cheats to level up Pokemons because story and combat are good or is the grinding the point of the whole game?


----------



## Krobelus (Sep 19, 2010)

Grinding? Are you serious? As long as you defeat most of the Pokemon you encounter, and battle most trainers on every route you traverse on, then you shouldn't be having a hard time with any Pokemon game, including Platinum.

Black and White are a lot harder than any other Pokemon game I've played, so I suggest if you don't like grinding, don't get this game.

Also, cheating takes the fun out of the game, so don't bother.


----------



## zlac (Sep 19, 2010)

I wasn't having a hard time, I just felt like - oh, I got this Pokemon now, I got that Pokemon now but he's lvl 2 so wtf am I gonna do with him and stuff like that.
I felt like random encounters are too often and then the game felt more like a chore than fun. I was leveling a fire Pokemon to kill all those wood ones but then a water Pokemon came and I didn't have high-enough-level wood Pokemon to counter. I felt like I would have to grind some levels for every type of Pokemon and just gave up.
Maybe it's the whole "gotta have them all" commercials or something like that so I was doing it wrong (capturing all new Pokemon I found and stuff like that), but that's exactly why I asked here to see if that's a wrong way to do it and to find out what's the proper way to do it.


----------



## Krobelus (Sep 19, 2010)

Well there are 18 (17?) types, including fire, grass (lol wood), water, dark, psychic etc, and they all have strengths and weaknesses, you just have to figure out what's good against what, and make a balanced team.

Although Pokemon Black and White are harder, the wild Pokemon are much higher level than other games. I was walking along Route 3 in these dark patches of grass, and I encountered 2 Pokemon (2 on 2) and they were both Lv.16 and almost wiped out my team because they were so strong. That was on ROUTE 3!

anyway, tl;dr you gotta know what's good against what, and if you want to catch higher leveled wild Pokemon, get Black/White.


----------



## zlac (Sep 19, 2010)

I might like them then. I'll probably wait for U version because I'm gonna finish Layton and Last Window and I also have to finish college, lol.
Thanks for your explanations.


----------



## regnad (Sep 19, 2010)

C'mon, now! You don't like grinding? You don't like doing the same thing again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again?

With that attitude you're eliminating half of the video games developed for the DS!


----------



## zlac (Sep 19, 2010)

It's probably more than half imo.
It's not that I don't like doing the same thing again and again (I passed Metroid Zero Mission, Fusion and Super Metroid like 100 times combined and also super mario world and new super mario bros a lot of times too.)
In turn based stuff, I play heroes of might and magic (PC) and I played a lot of fallout 1, 2 and 3 and I play chess, connect 4, reversy and stuff like that.
I enjoyed shin megami tensei but I didn't finish it (stopped playing at like 80%, got sick of it and watched the last 20% on YouTube).

Pokemon somehow didn't do that for me, it felt more like a chore than fun (I wouldn't like super mario games if it said: to pass the world 5l, you must pass world 1 10 more times)

Maybe if there's ability to enable quick combat like in heroes of might and magic so the AI takes care of those low level losers for you and then you can have more time to do the fun stuff yourself. Dunno...


----------



## regnad (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree. I keep giving Pokemon a chance every time a new game comes out. And I genuinely enjoy the collecting aspect.

Pokemon always requires a silly amount of level grinding.

The Square Enix solution of the little timer bar (eg Chrono Trigger, FF7), basically requiring you to learn how to rifle through the menus as quickly as possible in an attempt to make the dullness of level grinding more exciting is a very bad solution to this problem. Considering how boring level grinding is, having it be mindless at least lets you space out while you're doing it.

The Nintendo Mario RPG solution of pressing the button at exactly super perfectly the exact micromillinanosecond is not much better either.

I swear, just be a little more generous with experience points and the problem is partially solved.


----------



## therealssjlink (Sep 19, 2010)

Alright, so I've been playing this game for a while and just needed to know:

Is it a rom/flashcart issue or does the game have a lot of lag when you enter into new areas?


----------



## XLarge (Sep 19, 2010)

it's probably your sd card


----------



## Maxkhoon (Sep 19, 2010)

I will not peek any news related to this game until the official US Grey version is out! 
well..


----------



## ChaosBoi (Sep 19, 2010)

therealssjlink said:
			
		

> Alright, so I've been playing this game for a while and just needed to know:
> 
> Is it a rom/flashcart issue or does the game have a lot of lag when you enter into new areas?



Most likely your SD Card. Also, is it formatted as FAT or FAT32?


----------



## RPG Hacker (Sep 19, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> The Square Enix solution of the little timer bar (eg Chrono Trigger, FF7), basically requiring you to learn how to rifle through the menus as quickly as possible in an attempt to make the dullness of level grinding more exciting is a very bad solution to this problem. Considering how boring level grinding is, having it be mindless at least lets you space out while you're doing it.



I agree on the FF-series, but not on Chrono Trigger. Chrono Trigger didn't require any level grinding at all. It was perfectly beatable without ever grinding and didn't even take any special skills for that. Plus the game had a good reason to use that battle system: It went well with the game's real-time-aspect (you know, monsters being right on the level map etc.) and put some action into it. In the FF-series, however (or at least the games I've played from that series) you're already required to go grinding at the very beginning of the game while the game wouldn't even need a battle system like that, due to how animation- and motionless it is. However, I think when it comes to grinding it doesn't matter which battle system a game has anyways, because when you're grinding all you're doing is hitting the A-button over and over again anyways. This works for almost any battle system with turn-based/non-real-time aspects.


----------



## Kaysakado (Sep 20, 2010)

The answer to this is probably going to end up being really obvious, but I've been searching around all day and haven't found any answers. I'm using a Supercard DSOne, and I'm having some issues with saving. When I set a 512kb or lower save file size, my save file doesn't show up in the main menu, and my game freezes when Araragi shows up (this is the only freezing or black/white screen I've encountered so far). When I set a 1MB or higher, it seemed to work fine the first few times - I saved and reloaded just fine, but after a certain point, it never worked. I've already applied the patch and I'm gaining experience just fine, and like I mentioned earlier, the game never randomly froze up. This has happened with a few other games, but I've never really cared that much to properly ask about it rather than just try and find an answer until now.

EDIT: I also have DSTT to try this on, if that helps.


----------



## t7fu8 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys here's a video walkthrough with the real game of Pokemon Black if you're intrested: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=2ACB06043D1F3E19


----------



## Dratini The Clar (Sep 24, 2010)

You'll wait until English grey is out? Wow, what a 2-year waste...


----------



## regnad (Sep 26, 2010)

Any word on an English patch for the commands/moves like we got for the last Pokemon?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 26, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Any word on an English patch for the commands/moves like we got for the last Pokemon?


Here's a better project 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://kazowar.pbworks.com/


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 25, 2010)

Was there a re-dump of this game from Bahamut? Pokemon Black crashes on me when I attempt to use the union room in a Pokemon center, but only for Pokemon Black! I am using AKAIO 1.8.1 with 10/23/2010 loaders, AK2i HW 81, Clean Japanese ROM patched with only the English Translation patch O.R. V4.

Yes I have tried all DMA modes with both Anti-Anti-Piracy ON and OFF.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 20, 2010)

So now there is a total of 649 Pokemon Huh~ Wow

Anyway i have the same problem as DJ91990. I have applied the latest Rudolph's Universal Child's Play Patch (BLACK&WHITE) that fixes the Pokemon Union problem but it does not seem to work. I tried on AK2i (AKAIO 1.8.1) and Edge (2.0)


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 20, 2010)

Any reason to bump 2 month old topics?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 20, 2010)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> So now there is a total of 649 Pokemon Huh~ Wow
> Making that comment was really worth bumping a dead thread over?
> QUOTE(chemistryfreak @ Dec 20 2010, 07:27 PM) So now there is a total of 649 Pokemon Huh~ Wow
> 
> Anyway i have the same problem as DJ91990. I have applied the latest Rudolph's Universal Child's Play Patch (BLACK&WHITE) that fixes the Pokemon Union problem but it does not seem to work. I tried on AK2i (AKAIO 1.8.1) and Edge (2.0)


Keep that comment in the thread it belongs in and don't just bump an already dead thread with a pointless comment


----------



## rtd343 (Jan 16, 2011)

truly amazing game played like 50 hours plus still not bored but 649 pokemon to get gunneh be a challenge and a half


----------



## rtd343 (Jan 16, 2011)

and anyone else heard of that if you see all pokemon on first dex you can go to kanto??


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 16, 2011)

I've tried playing, but it's just not the same. I can't bring myself to progress past the first gym without becoming bored of it.

I wonder if my opinion will change after playing the (real) English version, but I don't see it changing drastically.


----------

